# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  It's time.

## Teddy



----------


## James

I'd seen this before a little while ago someplace else but I'd forgotten about it.  This is awesome.  I want to show it to my kids.

----------


## L

Funny, I was expecting something to happen and I thought it wasn't going to end at the marriage proposal part....cute couple

----------

